
Free 2GB Drive space : Google #safeinternetday - abhiavana
https://security.google.com/settings/security/secureaccount?utm_source=google&utm_medium=hpp-desktop-auth&utm_campaign=safer-internet-day
======
johnhattan
Note that Google did a similar offer last year, but this one works even if you
took advantage of that one.

